# 1979 datsun 280zx turbo



## streetryder (Jun 14, 2005)

i need to know what size of rims i can fit on my car can i go as large as 18" 
without any body mods


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

you are ghetto rice if you want 18 inch wheels. You will feel every bump in the road, and will be slower than if you run the correct size wheels. The largest I would ever go is 17.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

If he wants to know if he can fit 18s, the least we can do is answer his question.  To each their own, if he wants 18s, he can have them.


----------



## streetryder (Jun 14, 2005)

*thnx its no prob*

hey thnx guys i was origanillay going to go with 16/17 but the rims i wanted were to large cnt remeber the type but there from bbs anyway its beter i get the besr performance rather than style


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BBS rims are nice. Holy expensive, but very nice. I wouldn't call those rice.


----------



## streetryder (Jun 14, 2005)

*yeah*

yah tell me about it its like 899.99$ for for without tires american so there not that bad at all but tires are gonns be around 325 a peice. my best freind owns a ford mustang hes done a whole lot of stuff to. he has 18 by 9 cobra R rims there nice but i like mine better. hey quick question in my 280zx there are two cords that look like they belong some where close to the battery. they look like they conect to other cords if you know what i mean. it looks like there coming from the alternator but im not sure and there are a few others by the battery that i think connect to the battery but im not 10% sure









Zen31ZR said:


> BBS rims are nice. Holy expensive, but very nice. I
> wouldn't call those rice.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

streetryder said:


> yah tell me about it its like 899.99$ for for without tires american so there not that bad at all but tires are gonns be around 325 a peice. my best freind owns a ford mustang hes done a whole lot of stuff to. he has 18 by 9 cobra R rims there nice but i like mine better. hey quick question in my 280zx there are two cords that look like they belong some where close to the battery. they look like they conect to other cords if you know what i mean. it looks like there coming from the alternator but im not sure and there are a few others by the battery that i think connect to the battery but im not 10% sure


Dunno about that, not real familiar with a 280 under the hood. Only seen a couple. If the alt is charging ok, I wouldn't worry about it. Might be test leads or something.


----------



## streetryder (Jun 14, 2005)

*datsun 280zx vs mustang*

hey very important question my buddy keeps talking up his care like its some porshe or sumthing i need to know can a stock zx beat a 95 stang stock im thinking it can because the inline six iheard is more powerfull ???


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

as far as your rim Question... i wouldnt go any larger than 17" you lose performance when going up to 18" there is more rolling mass with the 18s and 17" are borderline. the ahardest part in getting rims for our car is getting them with the right offset. our Zs are 0mm and 10mm in the rear. as you know modern style rims are usually 34mm and up.. so getting rims with the right offset your prolly gonna have to get them custom made or do what i did and get them with adapters. your other question about a 95 mustang vs a stock 280ZX.. unless its turbo your not gonna have much change in beating one. unless its a lower model mustang. off the line he prolly will own you but you might get him in auto cross..


----------



## my93Pathfinder (Dec 27, 2005)

streetryder said:


> hey very important question my buddy keeps talking up his care like its some porshe or sumthing i need to know can a stock zx beat a 95 stang stock im thinking it can because the inline six iheard is more powerfull ???


Shame on you for hijacking that poor man's thread! 
streetryder,
Depending on the size of the tires you put on your wheels (rims are the outer part of a wheel  ), you may have to roll up the edge of your wheel well and I believe any tire (given the correct profile series/tire diameter, etc.) over a 225 will probably need fender flares.


----------



## icice9 (Dec 18, 2003)

my93Pathfinder said:


> Depending on the size of the tires you put on your wheels (rims are the outer part of a wheel  ), you may have to roll up the edge of your wheel well and I believe any tire (given the correct profile series/tire diameter, etc.) over a 225 will probably need fender flares.


you wont need to roll the fenders for 225's im running 225/45ZR17s on my car and ive got plenty of room to go wider. but again it all depends on offset.


----------

